# Healthy food delivery



## aartik (Feb 12, 2012)

*Food delivery service- Balance Cafe*

Hi,

I know there are a few options out there but I recently heard of Balance Cafe in Oasis Centre (Level 3) and wanted to know if anyone else has tried it and can vouch for it. 

If anyone can provide insights on the meal plans, pricing versus other healthy food delivery places ( Lively etc) I'd appreciate it. 

I am going to do my own research of course but first hand experience is always most valued. 

A


----------



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, 
I was wondering what is the best meals delivery in Dubai?
Currently I am in Abu Dhabi and using Health Quest who are pretty good, but they don't operate in Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you looking for a daily delivery kind of arrangement? 
If yes, right bite are pretty good as well as kcal


----------



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Are you looking for a daily delivery kind of arrangement?
> If yes, right bite are pretty good as well as kcal


Yes thats what im looking for 
I tried bite right here in Abu Dhabi they were terrible! :s
I will check out kcal, Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Kcal, Lake Terace, JLT. They have website. Fantastic food and delivery service.


----------



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

aartik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know there are a few options out there but I recently heard of Balance Cafe in Oasis Centre (Level 3) and wanted to know if anyone else has tried it and can vouch for it.
> 
> ...


I am looking for the same thing. Heard Kcal is good.
Checked it out looks really good but very expensive!


----------

